# A lil help please



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Everybody,

I got the toe link adjuster replaced and the mechanic said that my rear wheel hub and bearing were damaged also. He quoted me $325 i think for parts and labor and that he could have it done in a hour. Is this something i could do myself? i tried looking for some specific directions but couldnt find any. If any body has suggestions on if i sould just let the mechanic do it or maybe save some money and do it myself that would help, what tools would i need i.e. special puller?

Thanks


----------

